# Hand plane restoration.



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

A friend gave me this Stanley no 78. It is in pretty bad shape with pitting on the sole. Although not as bad as the one Kenbo restored. I plan to sandblast the whole thing, and use my fancy surface grinder to flatten the sole.


----------



## maybedave (Mar 4, 2014)

What a friend, looking out for you! I look forward to the progression!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have surfaced and sandblasted the plane. Here are some pictures of the surfacing. I will take more pictures later. I have another thread on here somewhere with some more planes that the same person gave me.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Forgot to add pictures.


----------



## gornarak (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't you get issues with rusting when you sandblast old tools? From all I know you increase the surface area and need to apply some protection e.g. oil as quickly as possible.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Any bare metal rust quickly. I don't think sandblasting increases the risk. Unless the tool is a total loss like this one sandblasting is not the best method.


----------

